# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Phần mềm Trutopcell của máy laser7040

## letung84

Chào Các bạn!

Mình tên là LÊ SƠN TÙNG,Kĩ sư thiết kế của công ty YUWA Co.ltd,tại thành phố Nagoya,Nhật Bản.

Hiện nay Mình được làm việc với máy laser Trump 7040 do lần đầu tiên được sử dụng nên mình xin nhờ các bạn cung cấp giúp tài liệu hướng dẫn lập trình trên phần mềm trutops cell bằng tiếng việt giúp cho mình!

Mình xin chân thành cảm ơn!

LÊ SƠN TÙNG

----------

